# Anyone with a no-bake bread recipe?



## Chopstix

Last year I taught my retired dad how to make Lavosh (an Armenian unleavened flatbread). Basically the dough is rolled out thinly and cut into 6-inch discs and precooked on a teflon pan, then grilled on open fire before serving.  (I'd be happy to share this recipe with anyone if you're interested.)

We've found that my dad really enjoys making his own bread (and eating it too!)  He has made lavosh about twenty times already.  Now I want to expand his repertoire.  

However, my dad doesn't have an oven.

Do you know of other bread recipes that don't require ovens? Just open fire grill or cooking pans?


----------



## kansasgirl

Here are two good ones.

Cardamom Nan Bread
1  Envelope active dry yeast 
1 1/4 c Lukewarm water (110F) 
1 tb Honey 
1 tb Olive oil + extra 
3 1/2 c Bread flour 
1 tb Salt 
1 tb Ground cardamom 

1.In a large bowl, dissolve yeast in the water and stir in the honey. Let stand until foamy, about 10 minutes. 
2.Add the 1 tb oil, the flour, salt and cardamom and stir until the dough forms a mass.
3.Turn the dough out onto a lightly floured surface and knead until smooth and elastic, about 6 minutes. 
4.Divide the dough into 8 pieces and shape each piece into a ball. Set the balls on an oiled baking sheet and brush with oil. Cover loosely with plastic and let rise in a warm place until doubled in bulk, 1-2 hours. 
5.On a lightly floured surface, roll out each ball of dough to an 8-inch disk. Arrange them on 3 oiled baking sheets and let rest for 20 minutes.
6.Light a grill, heat a grill pan or cast-iron skillet. Brush each nan lightly with olive oil and grill for about 1 minute, until golden on the bottom and light bubbles form on the top. Turn and cook until golden all over, about 1 minute. 

Griddle Bread
2 c Flour 
1 tb Cold butter 
4 ts Baking powder 
1/4 ts Baking soda 
1/2 ts Salt 
1/2 tb Sugar 
1/2 c Natural unsweetened yogurt 
3/4 c Milk 

1.Sift flour, baking powder, soda and salt into a bowl. Grate the cold butter into the flour. 
2.Add yogurt and milk and mix using a fork until just combined. 
3.On a lightly floured surface press the mixture into circle approximately 1/4 in thick. Cut into eight wedges. 
4.Heat griddle or heavy pan to a moderate temperature, dust the base lightly with flour. Place dough on griddle. Turn after five minutes. Continue to cook, turning as necessary, until center is set. Cover the pan to make a softer bread.


----------



## Yakuta

Two more breads - Very yummy and no baking:

Parathas:

Wheat Flour - 1 cup
All Purpose Flour - 1 cup
melted butter - 4 tbsp
salt - 1 tsp
1 egg
water (enough to knead the dough)

Add all the flour into a bowl, stir in the salt, add the melted butter and mix until it resembles coarse crumbs.  Next add the egg and mix it with the flour.  Add cold water a tbsp at at time to make a nice stiff dough.  Knead the dough for 10 minutes or so and cover and let it rest for an hour.

Roll into 3-4 inch discs or pear shape and roast on a teflon coated pan.  Once the bread is nice and light brown, add a tbsp of butter and fry it a bit in the pan.  I keep the prepared bread in some foil.  You can eat it all by itself or with anything your heart desires.

Poori Bread - This is very easy and one of my all time favorites:

3 cups all purpose flour
salt to taste
water to knead the dough 
Good amount of oil for frying

Make a nice soft dough.  Let it rest for an hour.

Make small discs (about 3 inches or so) and fry them in hot oil until it's nice and puffy.  

It is traditionally served with spicy potatoes or spicy garbanzo beans.


----------



## Chopstix

Thanks Kansasgirl and Yakuta!  These sound great!  Can't wait to try them out with my dad!


----------

